# Mountainbiken / Singletrails um Bad Arolsen?



## der-martin (22. März 2010)

Moin zusammen,
wir fahren am 23.04.-25.04. mit 10 Leuten für ein Wochenende nach Bad Arolsen, um mal wieder ein neues MTB-Revier kennenzulernen. Habt ihr evtl. Streckenvorschläge für uns? (pro Tour ca. 50-70km, 800-1500hm, sehr gern Singletrail-lastig). Wir wollen 2-3 Tagestouren machen.

Die einzigen Info's, die wir bislang haben, sind diese hier:

http://www.mtb-waldeck.de/tourenseite.php?typ=Mountainbike

Sind da schon empfehlenswerte Touren dabei? Super wären Trackdateien im GPX-Format.


Viele Grüße vom Bückeberg/Deister,
Martin


----------



## OPM (22. März 2010)

Macht doch einen Abstecher zum Edersee; der Urwaldsteig soll ganz nett sein (habe ich mir für Mai vorgenommen; 50km Anfahrt aus Kassel; Ederseeumrundung; und retour).

http://www.urwaldsteig-edersee.de/

http://www.bikemap.net/route/22973

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35293.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.6225.html

Direkt von Bad Arolsen aus:
http://www.mtb-waldeck.de/touren.php?typ=Mountainbike&id=23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 172058 (25. März 2010)

Moin, wohne in Freienhagen (zwischen B.Arolsen u. Edersee) und hab´Euch hier mal einen Link auf meine Hausrunde - Einstieg könnte für Euch der Twistesee sein - gemacht. Hoher Trail-Anteil. Ansonsten bin ich sehr gerne im Urwaldsteig Edersee unterwegs, den kann ich Euch nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Viel spass im Waldecker Land
mike
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33521.html


----------



## Arteus (4. März 2011)

Ne Möglichkeit wär auch marsberg liegt zwar in nrw ist aber nicht grade weit weg von Arolsen da gitbs viele berge und steinige wanderwege die ich diesen sommer auch noch auskosten werde^^


----------

